# I am a tackle whore



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I went into Tackle world to have a rod tip replaced and to have a reel spooled with braid ended up with 240m of 20lb Rovex Viros. I then went to Big W to buy some socks and wandered over to the lure section to see what was new. 
At this point I turned into a drooling gibbering freak sending woman and children fleeing in terror I then found myself at the till with the below lures.
Frenzy's $3.50 each Rapala Bmag 11's at $9.23 and the X RAp at $14.95

I now have to buy another tackle box which terrifies me as I will just fill it up.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Uhhhhhhhgggghhhhh Duane , i know all about that, i'm hopeless, a constipated tackle tart , i cant pass a fishing gear shop, and it dosnt help when your fishing mates with most of the guys at Compleate Angler , because when they are having a slack day they ring up and say "hey bazz, drop in for a chat and have a look at these new baitcasters ", and thats me 'GORN",i dont have a fishing box full of tackle , i have a whole back bedroom , so much so that Bruce Of Stealth Skis is coming over to stay a few days , so i will have to hire a big Skipp Bin and shovel all the lures and lines in there to find him a bed , hopeless barry absolutely hopeless :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## Trickie (Jul 26, 2009)

Dude, welcome to my world - I hide the visa statements every month - its pretty frightening


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

Trickie said:


> Dude, welcome to my world - I hide the visa statements every month - its pretty frightening


no need to hide anymore mate,just opt for the online billing.safe papers and the enviroment and security that the better half wouldnt have a clue.........priceless!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

3.50 for Frenzy's? Go to Kmart and save yourself an extra 51 cents mate! I find they work quite well, and Mingle preeches on the little FS6 for his massive pike. With his success I went and piked up a couple (Hundred) various of them. The 9cm one looks fanatasic like a pillie and I dont know what it's called but got a few salmon on it in a couple of casts.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

ProSurfFisho said:


> 3.50 for Frenzy's? Go to Kmart and save yourself an extra 51 cents mate! I find they work quite well, and Mingle preeches on the little FS6 for his massive pike. With his success I went and piked up a couple (Hundred) various of them. The 9cm one looks fanatasic like a pillie and I dont know what it's called but got a few salmon on it in a couple of casts.


 They are both great lures i have them . At the price they are they would nearly be the best value lure on the market.
They swim great ,rattle , and out fish all my other lures with one exception at the moment .... i havent caught a snapper on one as yet because i havent tried . Hope to change that soon with the 9 cm version and dont see how they could resist.

When i go shopping with the missus she always knows where to find me when she's finnished buying all her shoes  .K----------


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep I ussaly don't tell mum where im going, she justs knows. I've got about 7 of them and they work really good, there's just one that I havent been around to use yet and it's a deep diver in gold.



kritter67 said:


> ProSurfFisho said:
> 
> 
> > 3.50 for Frenzy's? Go to Kmart and save yourself an extra 51 cents mate! I find they work quite well, and Mingle preeches on the little FS6 for his massive pike. With his success I went and piked up a couple (Hundred) various of them. The 9cm one looks fanatasic like a pillie and I dont know what it's called but got a few salmon on it in a couple of casts.
> ...


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Well something large liked the tiger stripe Rapala so much it popped my 20lb braid and swam off with it. Luckily I didnt pay $20 for it


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Is now a bad time to mention I found fireline crystal spools at my local bigW for $10.00 each today?


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

blueyak said:


> Is now a bad time to mention I found fireline crystal spools at my local bigW for $10.00 each today?


I need 300m for my overhead outfit


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

YakN00b said:


> blueyak said:
> 
> 
> > Is now a bad time to mention I found fireline crystal spools at my local bigW for $10.00 each today?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You guys crack me up.

My tackle bag is soo empty at the moment ive actualy downgraded to the smaller tackle bag i first started out with.
I seem to have this weird thing goin on where i only buy what i need, buy more jig heads when the last one is gone, not before.
Same with plastics.

I think its about time i got on MOtackle and spent up big (got my Loomis today  )who needs a car anyway :twisted: .


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Trickie said:


> Dude, welcome to my world - I hide the visa statements every month - its pretty frightening


 :lol: :lol: I got busted doing that not long a go by the Mrs, end result = i no longer have a credit card of my own :lol: 
Like Bazz, i have a spare room full of gear if i see something on sale or for a good price, rods, reels, tackle i have to buy it even if i dont need it and unfortunately i think the Mrs is starting to catch onto it  
The point of this post.... dont get caught :lol:


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

The over riding theme seems to be dont have a missus or dont be whipped


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

YakN00b said:


> The over riding theme seems to be dont have a missus or dont be whipped


Amen to that...


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Club 7 doe's a special on wedding tackle and i believe you can also be whipped............ :lol:


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Personally I think you have your priorities in the right place, the more tackle the better I say

cheers Dave


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Yaknoob you should just ask anyone on this forum that has been to my place and has seen my collection. lol
You guys think you are tackle whores........ pfft.
God, never mind the tackle, I had 3 different boats from 18 to 36 foot at one point. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

YakN00b said:


> I went into Tackle world to have a rod tip replaced and to have a reel spooled with braid


Hey YakNOOB, when you go back to Big W to have those socks fitted would be a good time to pick up few more of those lures.  Nice! Great value for the price, I reckon.

Like Bazz, I too am a tackle tart (I refuse to be called a whore!). But what's worse, I am cheap too! Don't own any big dollar stuff at all but I love every bit of tackle that I have and look after it like it was gold. I tell myself that every rod and reel or bit of fly tying material has some particular purpose.

And hey, it reminds me of that joke about how to pick the married couple. My PARTNER (not married) always suggests that I go check out the fishing tackle while she does the grocery shopping. Why would I ever want to be married???   

Cheers All,

AndyC


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

My PARTNER (not married) always suggests that I go check out the fishing tackle while she does the grocery shopping. Why would I ever want to be married???   

Cheers All,
AndyC[/quote]

where can i find one like that, your a lucky man mate!!!!!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

hey duane...your pimp says...HI.....


----------



## mattyoga (Mar 30, 2008)

my tip - always pay in cash  ;-)


----------

